
OSIRIS-REx spacecraft found water on its target asteroid - elorant
https://www.engadget.com/2018/12/10/osiris-rex-found-water-on-asteroid/
======
FlyMoreRockets
This is a huge step forward into the solar system. Finding water in a nearby
shallow gravity well will greatly advance our ability to further explore the
solar system and make use of its abundant resources.

